# Shoot like a girl!



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Today is National Take Your Daughter to the Range Day. 

From their website:
_



Boys learn to shoot in Scouts, or with their Dads. Often the girls are left behind, because shooting isn&#8217;t &#8216;girly.&#8217; Well, we can, and do, shoot, and well! Learning to shoot gives young women confidence, helps to build self-esteem, and introduces them to a sport they can participate in their whole lives.

This event will promote firearms safety and education, as well as family bonding through participation in an exciting and fun sport.

Even though we are focusing on the young women, Moms and sons are welcome. The whole family can shoot together, safely and enjoyably.

Click to expand...

_I believed that is was important to expose my daughters to firearms at a young age. Neither of them are intimidated by guns and both enjoy shooting sports. 

My eldest daughter has her Permit to Carry. She carries a S & W Model 60 Ladysmith .357 mag revolver shown in the photo below.









And, here is Katie shooting her husbands .44 mag revolver. BTW, I doubt if Katie is 99 pounds soaking wet (click the photo below to view the video).


I know Ace Admirer has a daughter who a very proficient marksman. How about the rest of you? Do you shoot with your daughters?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

In my experience as a juniors shooting sports coach instructing girls to shoot they usually don't come with the bad habits boys who know it all are prone to.

I am excited that we are seeing so many girls joining and shooting in our program 

my own daughters shoot some it is available for them all the time, my oldest prefers archery to a gun , but is happy to shoot 22 rifle on occasion
my youngest likes 22 but is really more at a Red Ryder age
and the middle is just getting started in 3 position air rifle first year he will shoot anything he can hang onto.

we have an indoor 10 yard air rifle range in the basement nothing makes for a proficient shooter like practice and an air rifle is an excellent way to practice , all the fundamentals carry over from a good air rifle shooter to larger guns.

breathing is easier to teach with air rifle 

but remember your safety glasses i was reminded why we wear them today when a pellet hit the wood target stand and came back to hit me squarely in the leg . that will sure get your attention


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

When my daughter got her undergrad degree we asked her what she wanted for a graduation present & she said she wanted a Kimber Pro Target II in .45 ACP. She got it. For her birthday a little while back I paid for her concealed permit. She was exposed to hunting & shooting at an early age.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

My girls love to shoot. My 12yo wants a truck when she is old enough to drive because " You can't put a gun rack in car".


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Both of my daughters own Glock 21's. They began their shooting careers shooting mine. My youngest is my coyote hunting partner. She took her first elk at 12. She recently graduated from college, I gave her a Cooper for graduation to replace her H&R .223.


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

We went fishing and then stopped and did some shooting (the whole family). My daughter (6 years old) was able to shoot my wifes Taurus 738 TCP. The kids had fun....


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mWtDE3PPzA&feature=plcp"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mWtDE3PPzA&feature=plcp[/ame]

Can't help myself, 2012 Remember The Brave Match, Quantico Marine Base. Team Match. Alibi shoot, She was the only person on the fireing line with the whole Marine Rifle Team and 60 Civilian Shooters watching. Pressure Central, She shot a "clean" 100/100 with 6 dead center shots. 

Shoot Like A Girl


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I never get tired watching the videos of Jessica and Robert. They are amazing. And to think, Jessica is a southpaw shooting a right-handed AR. I love their nicknames, too: "Dominator" and "The Hammer!"

I hope you don't mind me sharing all of your Youtube videos with the HT members. Here they are ==> noititepmoc - YouTube

Thanks.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

The nick names are not mine,,,Kenneth Roxborough, Remington/Bushmaster shooting team made the comment of robert: "He dominates any rifle he handles". the team took it up....

The Marine rifle Team hung the moniker "The Hammer" on jessica when she was eleven and shooting sharpshooter scores at 600 yards. She does not like it,,,,she says it does not sound "lady like",,,,but i think she is stuck with it. 

anyway , its nothing any youth could not do if they put their minds to it.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Both our girls shoot. Always have.. I treated them just as if they were boys, oldest even went to Vo-tech and learned auto mechanics, she also has a LTCF (license to carry a firearm). But then there are 4 of us on the Homestead and all for of us have a LTCF. The only one that doesn't is the youngest daughter, but then she lives in California...


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Me, my son, and my daughter-in-law shoot at this place regularly. Usually sporting clays and sometimes the pistol ranges. They have a special program for women, and Jeannie is a local celeb of sorts. 

Women

BTW - my DIL is an excellent sporting clays shooter


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shooting is a fine motor skill, women are naturally better at fine motor skills than men. Women are great shoots if given proper instruction and encouragement.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

last time my daughter was home, having just Graduated with here Masters and preparing to go to her new career job, she wanted to get a handgun that fit her small hands better. Wanted me to go to the gun stotre with her. The guy showed her a small framed light 38 subnose. She told him no, she wanted something a little more accurate, but that she could still carry. She said let me see that stainless Ruger SP101. He got it out and handed it to her. She said I like the handle size, I will take it. He was a little shocked. My daughter is 5'2" and most people think she is 16. We went home and she burned about 250 rounds through it. She was happy with her choice. Her other favorite is an 18" barrelled Remington 870.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My daughter started in the 4H Shooting Sports program when she was 12. She is a natural. The instructors told her they never wanted to tick her off! She went to National's 3 times. Since we moved she has not been shooting. I need to find a place to take her, as they do not have that program available here. She loves it!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

One of my proudest moments, was my first Bullseye!

I held that love and respect for many years!


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

bajiay said:


> My daughter started in the 4H Shooting Sports program when she was 12. She is a natural. The instructors told her they never wanted to tick her off! She went to National's 3 times. Since we moved she has not been shooting. I need to find a place to take her, as they do not have that program available here. She loves it!


Have you asked the extension agent about starting a shooting education club in your new county? if not you then who?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Ace-I had not thought about that. Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Started my 2 youngest granddaughters on bb guns recently.They like shooting,they're 7 and 8.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Daisy has the 499 bb rifle(gun). it has good target siights and will shoot one hole groups at 16 feet. "worlds most accurate bb gun" sells for around 180 can be purchased by a 4-h or scouting member for $80.00, NRA rates bb shooters, there are nationals every year,


----------

